# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO TERRENO SEMBRADO CON PALTA HASS

## Marco-abs

VENDO 46 HAS DE TERRENO SEMBRADO CON PALTA HASS EN PRODUCCIÓN, INSCRITO EN REGISTROS PÚBLICOS, FÁCIL ACCESO DESDE PANAMERICANA NORTE, RIEGO EN DOS TURNOS  POR SEMANA, INSCRITO EN REGISTROS PÚBLICOS, SIN CARGA ALGUNA 
SOLO PARA COMPRADORES 
MAYOR INFORMACIÓN Y CITAS PARA VISITAR FUNDO CELULAR 991474650Temas similares: VENDO PALTA HASS 15 TN PARA EXPORTACIÓN VENDO PALTA HASS, FUERTE, FAMILIAR VENDO PALTA HASS 2013 VENDO PALTA FUERTE Y HASS 2013 Vendo bonito fundo sembrado con tara en producción

----------


## limp21

precio por hectarea?

----------


## Marco-abs

El precio por hectarea  es de us $ 55,00  dolares  si desea  mas informacion llameme  al 991474650  o  via  whatsapp

----------

